# Wont drink water?



## Minion (Jul 3, 2013)

My Minion wont drink water. He will take it if I mix it in with his food, or if I drop a few treats into an ice cube tray, add a bit of gravy from his food, and water and make him frozen treats, but he wont just directly drink water. I have tried every trick in the book, he is just not interested. Hes not dehydrated, he pees so much Im wondering if Im not accidentally giving him too much water feeding him like that, but as he gets bigger, and requires more water, will mixing it in his food or freezing it be enough? I worry as he gets bigger, when hes hot, will licking ice be enough moisture to replace what he sweats out? Does anyone elses dog do this?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

How old is Minion now? have you had him checked by a vet? 
I really how no idea how much water he should be having, but I guess if he's peeing than he's not dehydrated, can you tell if the p is dark in color? If it is than he could be close to dehydrated. Just like a human the more hydrated we are the lighter our p


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you tried mixing a bit of beef or chicken broth with the water? You might also try bottled water. Could it be something in your tap/well water?


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey will only drink water out of her bowl after walks. I didnt know if she was drinking enough, so i add a lot of water to her meals to make sure. She's healthy and happy!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minion (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanx for everyones ideas. I HAVE tried putting broth in his water, I even tried mixing it with the gravy from his food (I was worried broth from a can was too salty), and hes fine with that, but as soon as I cross an invisible line in the gravy to water ratio, he stops drinking it. I have actually used bottled water, when we are out and about I carry a bottle of water to make his meals with just in case, but I actually live in Louisville Ky, and our tap water standards are better than a lot of bottled water standards, so I doubt its that anyway. I even tried with holding water from a couple meals and kept showing him a bowl of water, I hoped if he was thirsty, instinct would take over, but nothing. Hes only 9 weeks now, so perhaps Im worrying for nothing and he will start drinking it at some point in the future, but it does make me feel better to hear that someone else has a dog that doesnt drink enough.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Being he's still a pup, I would give him nutrical. All pups are different & he may not be ready to fully transition to water. It's important to always have fresh water available for him, but I would continue giving nutrical a little longer.


----------



## Shnutt (Jun 19, 2013)

My Misty doesn't seem to drink much. She won't drink from the bowl near her food. I was so worried I put a bowl in my bedroom and she now drinks from that. I noticed the bedroom bowl has a much lower rim so maybe that has something to do with it. I also give her ice and put water in her food. She definitely pees so she is hydrated. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

both my pups love love water. hmmm...maybe its the bowl? dogs do have tastebuds. when KC was a pup just a little younger than yours she would drink water with her meals. she was on pure dry kibbles back then and i woulld even soften her food with the warm water to get her to eat since her teeth were just forming. what kind of food are u feedin? some dogs get enough moisture from their canned food so they dont really need the water as much.


----------



## Shnutt (Jun 19, 2013)

Misty gets Ceaser with Science diet dry mixed 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Like Pidge said, could be the bowl! Try a ceramic or stainless steel bowl.


----------

